# shifter problem rb25 swap



## rb25s14 (Jun 4, 2008)

hi i did the rb25 swap everythings in place but the shifter the bushing on the bottom of the s14 shifter is different and wont fit i was wondering what/where/how i can fix this problem


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

why not use the RB shifter?


----------



## rb25s14 (Jun 4, 2008)

*shifter*

trans didnt come with one and i have no idea where to get one


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Any shop that imports cars from Japan should be able to get you one, if you live in Cali you can probably just go pick one up.


----------

